# Différence énorme de taille de dossier entre PC et Ipad



## markku_lb (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mon disque dur j'ai 12Go de photos. Quand je les importe dans iTunes, il m'affiche 52Go. Et pourtant j'ai regardé partout sur mon disque dur, impossible d'avoir ces 40Go d'écart !!!

Des astuces pour corriger cela ?

Pour info, j'avais déjà synchronisé une fois l'ipad avec mon disque dur et les tailles des dossiers synchronisés entre le PC et l'ipad étaient similaires. Un jour il m'a affiché que le fichier source était introuvable. En voulant réinstaller les photos, j'ai commencé à avoir cet écart énorme de taille.

Mille mercis pour votre aide


----------

